# wheel removal problems



## AnteDarvo (Feb 17, 2015)

i have a 2009 ariens snowblower. model 921012 deluxe 27".
i can't get the left wheel off of the shaft. i've been spraying penetrating oil in where the key is on the wheel. i'm just hoping a little finds its way between the wheel hub and the shaft. am i on the right track or does someone have any other ideas.
tony


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Might be time to take some heat to it. Using a torch to heat it up, wait a bit and then apply some PB Blaster or other good penetrating oil and allow it to get sucked in. Once you take the torch away it's cooling so as you apply the oil it should suck it in.

Please don't say your using WD40 :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

It's tougher doing it with a keyed wheel as you can't try to spin it to break it free. You might end up having to remove the tire so you can really heat it and also so you can use a three jaw puller.

If you don't own one, Oreilly, autozone and others have loaner tools.
Rental Tools | O'Reilly Auto Parts


----------



## AnteDarvo (Feb 17, 2015)

Solved. Heated the hub with a propane torch and used a 1" diameter 12" long brass punch and i just tapped it off.
Cleaned the shaft with 150 grit and then thoroughly lubed the shaft with synthetic grease. i probably should do this yearly or every other year.
tony


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Excellent !! I try to do mine yearly which usually ends up being every two :icon_whistling:

I usually only have problems when I'm going over a new - used machine.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

My blower was brand new last fall and I was surprised at how rusty the axle was when I took off the wheel to get at that one grease fitting .


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice, glad you got it off. 

My current machine (which looks like the previous owner stored it outside  ) has taught me the importance of keeping things from rusting together. 

Things like bearings (not bushings) on shafts, axles, etc, get a coating of anti-seize between the shaft ad bearing before being reassembled (I'd suggest grease as a minimum). Likewise the hub for the impeller pulley (that was no fun at all to get off the shaft). All fasteners also get anti-seize. 

I had a hard time getting the rusted wheel bolts off mine. Even with penetrating oil, I couldn't put enough torque on the wrench, while also holding the wheel to try and keep it from spinning. I finally got out the impact wrench, which got them off with no trouble, and without even spinning the wheels. Very handy for things that you can't hold still, like for removing flywheel nuts!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

1894 said:


> My blower was brand new last fall and I was surprised at how rusty the axle was when I took off the wheel to get at that one grease fitting .


It doesn't take long if there isn't some oil or grease in there. Depending on where you're located I also think it's best to go out and do the end of drive pile first as that's the stuff that might have salt in it and then blow the driveway with "clean" snow to push any of the salt contaminated stuff out. It's a small thing but it's like brushing it off before putting it away and parking the machine up on something to keep it out of it's own melting puddle. Easier on the scraper bar and metal skids. :wink:


----------

